# Galveston Yacht Basin Boat Ramp



## GYB (Dec 4, 2006)

Please contact the marina office if you would like to sign a lease.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

This should go over well.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Im in


----------



## gethookedadventures01 (Dec 29, 2015)

Did I read that right?


----------



## Cabollero (Jun 1, 2011)

Chase This! said:


> This should go over well.


Like a fart in church!


----------



## gethookedadventures01 (Dec 29, 2015)

That's laughable right there.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Where do I sign up?


----------



## Seavas (Jun 10, 2014)

Helluva deal, I'll take two


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Texas City Dike is loving GYB right now.


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> This should go over well.


Like a fart in church, sounds about right


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Does it come with free gas and detailing


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

airbornxpress said:


> Does it come with free gas and detailing


 ^^...more like free heartburn, head aches and rust spots


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

What's the 2cool member discount?


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

Great deal! If you launched your boat sat and sun of every single weekend of the year, it would only cost $14 per launch. Fantastic!


----------



## tarpon98 (Dec 21, 2013)

They trying to keep us lowlife out?


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

For folks like us it makes no sense but if I lived over there it would. Where else can a large offshore boat safely launch on the island to fish the jetties? This is a serious question. We have been entertaining thoughts of fishing the jetties at night and would need a place to launch.


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

Good luck with that


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

So if the NMFS doesn't drive you to sell your boat, GYB will... It takes them almost 7 years to recover from Rita and they can't make it work at a reasonable price? Are they owned by or leasing from a REIT? Good luck with that program...


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

Mako-Wish said:


> Great deal! If you launched your boat sat and sun of every single weekend of the year, it would only cost $14 per launch. Fantastic!


Yep! At $20/launch, have to launch 75 times a year. Why not just say no private boat launching vs this idiotic policy! Sounds like they've developed a get out of business plan!


----------



## Dmullins85 (Apr 6, 2012)

bjd76 said:


> So if the NMFS doesn't drive you to sell your boat, GYB will... It takes them almost 7 years to recover from Rita and they can't make it work at a reasonable price? Are they owned by or leasing from a REIT? Good luck with that program...


X2 Ridiculous


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Been there since 1983. Seen it when Gary Hill ran dry stack well and it was full and when he changed and decimated dry stack . Seen wet slips full to the brim with a waiting list. Have 2 boats there now. Can't see how this will be good for the bait camp or the fuel dock. I have no skin in this issue but want the place to do well. The guys launching don't affect me but I hate the transients that tie up for short periods. Fenders and lines seem to disappear. I like being close to East bay where I grew up fishing with my dad and grand dad. All my kids have caught there first Specs over there. So easy to go and come offshore and I can go to Sonny's after I fish...THERAPY. Not sure about a 1500 dollar ramp membership. The already decreased traffic drops down a lot after dove season starts and does not really come back til April. Not my call. The management has been very nice to me. Would hate to run from Clear Lake to go offshore or the Dike. For me nothing for the family in Freeport so I stay on the Rock at the GYB. Everyone draws a line somewhere.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

did this place turn into a tax write off? for people willing top pay there prices and who ever owns it as it is ran into the ground?


----------



## pomakai (Jun 7, 2012)

bjd76 said:


> So if the NMFS doesn't drive you to sell your boat, GYB will... It takes them almost 7 years to recover from Rita and they can't make it work at a reasonable price? Are they owned by or leasing from a REIT? Good luck with that program...


Yep.....KATIES....LOL

Sent from my C6730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)

I heard the ownership group is going to use the parking for a gambling cruise ship operation. This launch membership is probably a plain ole cash grab or a prep for decrease in transient parking. We're looking for an alternative now for our boat in C-dock. Surfside dry stack I guess? I would really prefer a covered sling. Ideally would love to bring my own fuel...Any suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

I guessss that $20 each was not enough. 
I can not go that far. BB hear we come.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Dan Man said:


> I heard the ownership group is going to use the parking for a gambling cruise ship operation. This launch membership is probably a plain ole cash grab or a prep for decrease in transient parking. We're looking for an alternative now for our boat in C-dock. Surfside dry stack I guess? I would really prefer a covered sling. Ideally would love to bring my own fuel...Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Give Freeport Marina a hard look. Can't be their price and their fuel is cheap.


----------



## swiftboot (May 29, 2012)

*GYB*

check out blackswanrep.com


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

I will say this in the most "unbiased" way possible. 

I think GYB just became a much less desirable location to launch a boat. But, business is business I guess.


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

ha. thats half of what i pay for full enclosed storage all year long. What a joke. Good thing i never launch out of galveston. gonna send green for great joke. lol


----------



## bd24 (Aug 24, 2016)

Value is what someone is willing to pay, more power to him if he can get it. Not for me though. I would rather see an increase in the daily fee versus this, but guess I will find another spot to launch.


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Just plain crazy, but like many have said, there are other places to launch. More power to them.


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

That is highway robbery. Looks like ill never use that ramp again. Big boat doesnt need launch, but jet ski does...will go somewhere else. Many good memories as a kid going there..too bad they are getting very greedy


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

Biggest joke of the year. Lost my business. 

It's the only place I've ever launched out of Galveston. What are other options now?


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

It is a 9 mile run by boat from Galveston Bait and Tackle at the base of the causeway to GYB. If you're averaging 3 MPG, at $2 a gallon, you will spend $12 on gas, plus $3.50 for the ramp fee.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Can they convert the membership fee to like Obamacare?


----------



## texasfish2252 (Apr 7, 2010)

Maybe a few of us can get together on a membership? You know, like a timeshare.


----------



## quacker.smacker101 (Apr 12, 2013)

Holy hell what is going on with this place use to be 10 bucks stuck with them threw the price increase to 20 and now this. Deff sounds like they are trying to weed ppl out. 
Only reason i still went and launched out from there was cause i felt safe with the parking And closer run out the jetties. 

Guess gota find a new spot now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Freeport has a nice ramp on the old Brazos, of course there is Bridge Bait. For $1500, you could just keep your boat in the Freeport dry stack for the summer months.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

quacker.smacker101 said:


> Holy hell what is going on with this place use to be 10 bucks stuck with them threw the price increase to 20 and now this. Deff sounds like they are trying to weed ppl out.
> Only reason i still went and launched out from there was cause i felt safe with the parking And closer run out the jetties.
> 
> Guess gota find a new spot now.
> ...


That just plain hurts to read.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

No affiliation with the GYB, but lets be serious here. More and more facilities are moving to a country club type arrangement. This is driven by a number of factors. Primarily, increasing costs of operations and a focus on the customers that are actually profitable for the operation. As in, these types of business often tend to make most of their money on a relatively small % of their customers. 

I have not launched at GYB in years, but when I did, I rarely bought anything other than the launch. I showed up iced down, fueled up, and with all the necessary tackle. Thus, they were unlikely to be real happy to see me. I was not a profit source.

Running a marine is a tough gig, with huge costs, collection problems, dealing with the public, and an almost daily headache.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome to the business world. If it was easy, women and kids....


----------



## Cabollero (Jun 1, 2011)

Maybe with the increased revenue from the boat ramp membership they can fix the Swiss cheese roofs and rust issues on the covered slips. When I left there for Pelican Rest they said "you know you won't have a roof over there right?" To which I replied "you know I haven't had one here for the last 6 years." Who they really need to charge an entry fee is all the jetty trip charter customers. All they ever did was wander around the dock dropping beer cans and taking deuces in the shower stalls.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I dicthed those b holes years ago when your friends without a boat had to pay $20.00 just to get in. It's not all that and they can keep it-toodles


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I would love to video people's faces who show up and know nothing about this until they are there. I'm sure the security guard will get an ear full.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

bjd76 said:


> So if the NMFS doesn't drive you to sell your boat, GYB will... It takes them almost 7 years to recover from Rita and they can't make it work at a reasonable price? Are they owned by or leasing from a REIT? Good luck with that program...


Recover from Rita? That storm did no damage to the GYB and it was 11 years ago. I have heard that a gaming ship is headed to Galveston. If it is docked at the GYB parking will be a issue, hence the yearly ramp fee. More than likely any lost revenue will be made up by the gaming ship.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

This is BS. Only ramp on the island is now turning private...


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

dk2429 said:


> This is BS. Only ramp on the island is now turning private...


Only ramp on the island? lol


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Isn't it the only ramp on the island?? I've tried to find other places where you don't have to pay $20 to put in and only place I found was the GYB..

Edit- I guess there is that one at Offats but GYB is the only ramp on the island that goes out Galveston/East bay right?


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

It looks like they are building very nice fishing walk and boat ramp on 61st street. They are also improving the street.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

dk2429 said:


> Isn't it the only ramp on the island?? I've tried to find other places where you don't have to pay $20 to put in and only place I found was the GYB..
> 
> Edit- I guess there is that one at Offats but GYB is the only ramp on the island that goes out Galveston/East bay right?


You can put in at the old fat boy's ramp by Tiki, at Galveston Bait and Tackle, the new ramp at Offats, or any number of other ramps on the West bay side. You can also put in at the Dike, if you are comfortable with it. Worst case scenario is that you wait for a Ferry Ride, and then put in at Bolivar Yacht basin, or Stingaree. I'm quite sure that I am missing a few others.

Honestly, this will serve to really pump up their Dry Stack numbers, which isn't a bad thing for them, or for the guy that fishes East Bay primarily. The price is sure right, given that you don't have to trailer and launch.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

223AI said:


> You can put in at the old fat boy's ramp by Tiki, at Galveston Bait and Tackle, the new ramp at Offats, or any number of other ramps on the West bay side. You can also put in at the Dike, if you are comfortable with it. Worst case scenario is that you wait for a Ferry Ride, and then put in at Bolivar Yacht basin, or Stingaree. I'm quite sure that I am missing a few others.
> 
> Honestly, this will serve to really pump up their Dry Stack numbers, which isn't a bad thing for them, or for the guy that fishes East Bay primarily. The price is sure right, given that you don't have to trailer and launch.


I've put in at all those ramps, Fat boys and the dike often. Just sayin that now there is only one ramp ON the island


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*gyb*



capt. david said:


> Recover from Rita? That storm did no damage to the GYB and it was 11 years ago. I have heard that a gaming ship is headed to Galveston. If it is docked at the GYB parking will be a issue, hence the yearly ramp fee. More than likely any lost revenue will be made up by the gaming ship.


We were going to shelf our boat just before the storm glad we did not as it would have burned. Yes there are other places to launch and cheaper just a little longer to the spot.


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

Has anyone heard how their business has been lately since this increase? I don`t see many people paying $1500 a year to launch their boat.


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Not sure on how business is going since the fee increase but the property is up for sale


----------



## Rufneck (Jul 21, 2016)

Is there not a state owned boat ramp in Galveston like the harbor in Port A or Froggies in POC? The state owned ramps are generally the best maintained and are free.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Rufneck said:


> Is there not a state owned boat ramp in Galveston like the harbor in Port A or Froggies in POC? The state owned ramps are generally the best maintained and are free.


61st Street is free. Ramp in pirates beach by golf course on Stewart rd., ramp on Sportman road ,and ramp at Sea Isle. Used to run off shore from Sporstman road ramp. Also ramp at end of causeway bridge.
Gambling boat not there yet. I suspect hoops to jump thru with Corps of Engineers. No gambling boat has ever made it longer than a year. They are all too small for the gulf in winter. Lake Charles is close.. Doubt they will make it if they come. Dry stack is 3/4 full as I understand it. As others have said a closed ramp may increase their tenant number. If it sells ,hope it is to someone with deep pockets and an interest in a long term hold. It needs a lot of work and it would be nice to have a full service yard with a travel lift back down there. We are out of water and had to go to Clear Lake to haul. GYB people have always been very nice to me ...just wish it was back where people hung out on docks when weather off. Place used to be packed with guys sitting around drinkin and grillin at their boats on the weekends.


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

Tom,
as a kid my uncle Bill had a slip at GYB, they were down there every weekend,
tons of people , doing just what you said, bbq, talking , partying, sitting around
on the decks, kids running up and down the doc. It was really fun , I recall the docs were all wood back then but still had a roof structure. I rode bikes up and down and had a great time while mom and dad and family hung out with the adults doing their thing. 
Im guessing low to mid 1970's . I clearly recall the old cement ship out there.
and the rides out in the channel. There is not much going on down there from what I could see last two years, as a public $20 visiter. 
Only docs I see active , is the place in kemah Portofino, they seem to always have a crowd at the pool area watching the rest of us float by. 

That gamble boat, they had one down in corpus for awhile, it folded too. 

maybe by spring some body will get it going again. 
:cheers:


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

All the decks behind the boats made your slip "home"...kinda like a lot of the marinas on Texoma. The ones that were not damaged in storm were torn out during the cleanup. After storm could no longer build your own..which I understand, tho I built 4 or 5 down there over the years and they survived the storm as I recall. Price for them to rebuild plus issues with the lifts and repairs that are needed led people to slowly drift away. Offshore snapper and AJ closures don't help. MAN that was fun though up until the downturn. I truly think it can get back there but it will take some money invested to bring people back.. I'm there as long as I can boat and fish. Some don't understand how expensive it is and view it as a "right" to have it a certain way. Still best place for me with what I like to do with my family. Thanks for the post hog..those memories make me smile.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Here is the real deal...... I was quoted 1500. Ramp membership until the end of the year. Then told that ramp membership only gets to use the ramp during bait shop hours only. Sigh....


----------



## littlebryan (May 19, 2016)

Turd in punchbowl. Wow!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i heard a little rumor today about on the water condos may be going up there in the future , anyone else hear that?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

No, but i heard the restaurant is open again.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Lol..
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> No, but i heard the restaurant is open again.


They are probably down at Guidos taking pictures of food for their ads, :rotfl:


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

That's pretty crazy!


----------



## Punchingclowns (Jun 21, 2016)

Check out this complete swing and a miss..... Guess all those CFA boats stored there aren't cutting it for getting pics outside of Red Snapper..... LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Punchingclowns (Jun 21, 2016)

Sorry for the double post.....


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

rumor has it a few tagged star slot reds were released at gyb too the other day, go find em somebody


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

roundman said:


> rumor has it a few tagged star slot reds were released at gyb too the other day, go find em somebody


Yup, A dock.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Punchingclowns said:


> Check out this complete swing and a miss..... Guess all those CFA boats stored there aren't cutting it for getting pics outside of Red Snapper..... LOL!!!!!!


That is funny!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharpest (Mar 31, 2014)

boom! said:


> Here is the real deal...... I was quoted 1500. Ramp membership until the end of the year. Then told that ramp membership only gets to use the ramp during bait shop hours only. Sigh....


Lol. Did you tell them to go **** themselves outright or just laugh in their face and walk away?


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

It changed last october 2016, what is going on down there at the ramp now late May 2017?
Is it crowded , slow or same. 
I have not been near those jetties in nearly a year. Freeport is just to easy.


----------

